

Ask HN: Review my startup, http://everhour.com - weavorateam

Hello HN community!<p>I'd like to ask you guys for a favor.<p>Everhour is a time tracking app. We enjoy using Evernote and wanted something like this but in time management world. Something fresh, personal, less bureaucratic, more user-centered, easy to use, simple but yet powerful and flexible. Tracking time doesn’t have to be a headache and itself take too much time.<p>Initially it was our internal project but then we though "if it works perfectly for us, maybe we should let other people use it? Maybe they will also find it useful as we did?" It currently solves our team needs for 100%<p>Private Alpha (coming in a week or two) was created because we feel like it’s time to start letting people in, but we wanted to make sure that each person who joins knows why we built our own tool, what we are doing differently and what it’s all about. Only in such a way we can more closely examine every feedback and be able to treat everyone personally.<p>Some of our ideas are still being developed, but it’s important that we keep the needs of other people in mind as we continue perfecting our platform.<p>Thanks in advance.<p>P.S. For all who support us at the beginning we will return a favor.
======
flexxaeon
I say drop all of the 'Ever/Evernote' references/nomenclature asap, unless
this is just a side project or experiment with no plans to become a business.

Invite page needs more description, I can't really tell exactly what it's
supposed to do (I'm not familiar enough with Evernote to make a connection

I also recommend using <http://betali.st/> to get some early interest.

~~~
weavorateam
Thanks for valuable advices.

I've already utilized <http://betali.st/> but it takes time. Hope to be listed
before Alpha :)

RE more description - maybe you are right. We are in "stealth" mode now and
explain everything on person. For Alpha we are working on complete landing and
tour pages.

RE using "Ever" word. This is interesting point. It is coming from
"everyhour". What difficulties you think we could face?

~~~
flexxaeon
> _...This is interesting point. It is coming from "everyhour". What
> difficulties you think we could face?_

IANAL but... If it's coming from "every hour" then go with that. You reference
the Evernote inspiration in your description above, the tagline on the site is
"Evernote for time", etc. Saying 'it's evernote for time' is great for
elevator pitches, less so for product wording. But because the product is
called "Everhour", I'd either a) start looking for a new name or b) pretend
(at least in public) that I never even heard of Evernote. If not, at best
you'd be labeled as a copycat, at worst, face some legal issues for
encroaching on their trademark[1].

[1] <http://evernote.com/trademark/>

~~~
weavorateam
Thanks again for great advice and valuable reference. We will have a look and
make sure we do not violate any rights.

------
rookhack
Curious to see how this is implemented. I don't use Evernote, so more
marketing detail would be appreciated. For me the ideal time tracker would be
something like RescueTime. An app where every activity you do is tracked
automatically, but to a deeper level. At the end of the day/week/month, you
can just look back and tag things with billable hours. Man, that would be a
sweet app.

~~~
weavorateam
Thanks for an idea. We will gather more requests and could have a pivot down
the road.

Our current version do not assume automatic tracking. The idea is about manual
input or using timers on web interface. There are many cool features to
simplify that process and make you love it :)

There is no any direct relation to Evernote. We just want to be an Evernote in
time tracking software world. We want to build a great tool that will be used
at work and in daily life. Very flexible and usable.

More details coming soon with Alpha

------
ariera
I'd like to try it, but how is it similar to evernote? is it similar in that I
can use it from the web and the phone? or because I take photos and store
documents along with my tracking information? just throwing random questions
because I'm kind of lost : )

can you share some details?

~~~
weavorateam
First of all sorry for the confusion. I'm starting to think that our
associations are not clear. Apologize for some tautology below.

There are no documents sharing or mobile app (the last one is temporarily). We
just want to be an Evernote in time tracking world. Be used by people in
personal needs and at work (as currently majority use time tracking only at
work). Be simple but yet powerful.

There are not so much details on coming soon page as we are launching alpha
very soon and working on a complete Tour page and FAQ section. Wants to
present it nicely :)

We are in "stealth" mode now, so not too much marketing, only friends and most
interested parties. Thus I feel comfortable to provide details and answer
questions in person. If you'd like me to share more with you now - just drop
me a line - mike {at} everhour.com

------
weavorateam
I'd share all updates on <https://twitter.com/everhour>

------
glazskunrukitis
Just a heads up - there is a typo on the front page: "Tracking your time helps
_your_ to stay present"

~~~
weavorateam
Excellent, thanks for letting know. I was blind :)

------
peteacc
Would love to test this bad boy out to see what it can do. Signed up for the
alpha.

~~~
weavorateam
Thanks man! Really appreciate. Will keep you updated.

------
rubinelli
obligatory clickable link: <http://everhour.com>

